# Photoshop CS 5: Smart Object Problem



## tschinkes (30. März 2011)

Hallo,
habe neuerdings ds Problem, wenn ich ein Objekt platziere und es danach doch noch mal bearbeiten will, er die Datei in einem neuen Fenster öffnet und ich sorglos die datei bearbeiten kann.
Leider funktioniert aber die Inhaltsaktualisierung danach nicht mehr. So bald ich die Datei fertig bearbeitet habe und auf "Speichern..." gehe, kommt das Dateinamendialogfeld und PS will die Datei neu speichern, anstatt die alte Datei zu ersetzen. Speicher ich das ganze wieder über die alte Datei und gehe zurück aktualisiert PS die Datei nicht.

Brauch da echt Hilfe, da das so kein Spaß macht...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (31. März 2011)

Hi tschinkes,

habe da leider keine direkte Hilfe für dich, da ich dieses Problem noch nie hatte.
Aber vielleicht können wir der Sache mit ein paar Fragen auf den Grund gehen. 

Hat sich denn irgendwas an deiner Infrastruktur verändert? Arbeitest du z.B. über Netzlaufwerke (NAS)? Hat sich irgendwas an den in den Voreinstellungen von Photoshop definierten Scratch Disks verändert? Fällt dir sonst irgendwas ein, was du verändert haben könntest, seit es das letzte Mal funktioniert hatte? Passiert das auch, wenn du ein neues Dokument erstellst mit nur einem neu erstellten Smart Object?

Wäre jedenfalls hilfreich, wenn du/wir das Problem ein wenig eingrenzen könnten.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## regurge (31. März 2011)

vielleicht hat sich dein Strg+S Kürzel auf Speichern unter umbelegt, oder kommt das Dialogfeld auch wenn du ganz normal unter Datei -> Speichern gehst, denn dann müsste er es aktualisieren und nicht neu speichern.
Notfalls mit strg+shift+alt Photoshop auf Standardeinstellungen resetten.


----------



## tschinkes (31. März 2011)

_Hat sich denn irgendwas an deiner Infrastruktur verändert? _
Nein

_Arbeitest du z.B. über Netzlaufwerke (NAS)? _
Nein auch nicht

_Hat sich irgendwas an den in den Voreinstellungen von Photoshop definierten Scratch Disks verändert?_

Nurdirekt nach der installation vor einem Jahr aber seit dem unverändert und davor ging auch alles reibungslos..

_Fällt dir sonst irgendwas ein, was du verändert haben könntest, seit es das letzte Mal funktioniert hatte?_

Nur ein PS Update von vor zwei Wochen, ansonsten nix besonderes. Keine zusätzlichen PlugIns oder Filter.

_Passiert das auch, wenn du ein neues Dokument erstellst mit nur einem neu erstellten Smart Object?_

Ja, auch dann...

_Wäre jedenfalls hilfreich, wenn du/wir das Problem ein wenig eingrenzen könnten.
_

Das ist ja das Problem, es gibt eigentlich keine für mich momentan verständliche Erklärung, warum dies auf einmal nicht funktioniert. Den Act mit NeuInstallation will ich erst gar nicht machen da ja soviel von Adobe noch an Resten da ist, das ich denke das hat keinen Sinn.

Vielleicht um es einzugrenzen:
Mein System, Intel Core2Duo, ATI 4890, SATA Festplatte, Windows 7 SP1 64Bit, Photoshop CS 5 32Bit Version 12.0.3


----------



## Martin Schaefer (31. März 2011)

Das von regurge vorgeschlagene Zurücksetzen von Photoshop auf Standardeinstellungen (beim Start von Photoshop Strg-Shift-Alt gedrückt halten) kann helfen. Denk aber dran, dass du vorher evtl. vorhandene Aktionen oder andere selbst erstellte Dinge wie Pinseleinstellungen oder Ebenenstile usw. sicherst. Nach dem Zurücksetzen ist das alles weg!

Mich wundert ein wenig, dass du vor 2 Wochen ein Update für Photoshop hattest. Das letzte Update (12.0.3) kam schon vor Weihnachten 2010 raus. Aber ok, vielleicht hattest du nur einfach so lange schon nicht mehr aktualisiert.

Gruß
Martin


----------

